# Atheros AR242x / AR542x PCI-Express) (rev 01) (SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I have been trying to get wireless t work with this card:

```
Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

The gentoo live cd (minimal) detects it and gets it working; however my manual compile does not while it does show the driver is loaded.

The current config can be see here.

lspci -k

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AzureWave AW-GE780 802.11bg Wireless Mini PCIe Card

        Kernel modules: ath5k

```

# lspci -nv 

```
01:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)

        Subsystem: 1a3b:1026

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 18

        Memory at fbef0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Kernel modules: ath5k
```

# lsmod 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ath5k                 106934  0 

ath                    10715  1 ath5k

mac80211              179110  1 ath5k

cfg80211              117191  3 ath5k,ath,mac80211

```

Kernel:

```
 │ CONFIG_ATH5K:                                                                                                                                                          

  │                                                                                                                                                                       

  │ This module adds support for wireless adapters based on                                                                                                               

  │ Atheros 5xxx chipset.                                                                                                                                                   

  │                                                                                                                                                                       

  │ Currently the following chip versions are supported:                                                                                                                

  │                                                                                                                                                                       

  │ MAC: AR5211 AR5212                                                                                                                                                     

  │ PHY: RF5111/2111 RF5112/2112 RF5413/2413                                                                                                                               

  │                                                                                                                                                                     

  │ This driver uses the kernel's mac80211 subsystem.                                                                                                                  

  │                                                                                                                                                                      

  │ If you choose to build a module, it'll be called ath5k. Say M if                                                                                                       

  │ unsure.                                                                                                                                                              

  │                                                                                                                                                                    

  │ Symbol: ATH5K [=m]                                                                                                                                                   

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                       

  │ Prompt: Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support                                                                                                                          

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/Kconfig:1                                                                                                                 

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && ATH_COMMON [=m] && (PCI [=y] || ATHEROS_AR231X) && MAC80211 [=m]                                                        

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                         

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                   

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                                                                     

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                                                                                                   

  │           -> Atheros Wireless Cards (ATH_COMMON [=m])                                                                                                                 

  │   Selects: MAC80211_LEDS [=y] && LEDS_CLASS [=y] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && AVERAGE [=y] && ATH5K_AHB [=n] && ATH5K_PCI [=y]
```

From here i can see that there one dependency that i am not satisfying ATH5K_AHB [=n] which can be the cause for he card not to work.

```
Symbol: ATH5K_AHB [=n]                                                                                                                                                   

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                          

  │ Prompt: Atheros 5xxx AHB bus support                                                                                                                                     

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/Kconfig:54                                                                                                                   

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && ATH_COMMON [=m] && ATHEROS_AR231X && !PCI [=y]                                                                             

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                              

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                    

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                                                                        

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                                                                                                     

  │           -> Atheros Wireless Cards (ATH_COMMON [=m])                                                                                                                    

  │   Selected by: ATH5K [=m] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && ATH_COMMON [=m] && (PCI [=y] || ATHEROS_AR231X) && MAC80211 [=m] && ATHEROS_AR231X && !PCI [=y]
```

And for some reason i cannot find it or select it. Perhaps it depends on some other option that i have missed.

The chip (1a3b:1026) is supported and in the past it needed madwifi. According to what i have read it does not need it anymore and support should fully by the kernel.

# cat /etc/conf.d/modules 

```
modules="mac80211 cfg80211 ath5k"
```

There is also a possible relevant dmesg error:

# dmesg | grep ath

```
ath5k 0000:01:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

ath: Regpair used: 0x60

ath5k: phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw

ath5k: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -2
```

So .. what am i missing ?

----------

## eccerr0r

This should be a stable card...  I'm using 3.2.21-gentoo currently, will need to update to latest sometime soon.

One thing that I had a lot of trouble with on my eeepc is making sure you have the rfkill compiled as well as eeepc_laptop, also there was some pcie hotplugging support that needs to be added despite not really being able to hotplug on the eeepc.

Try compiling support for these in, and see if it helps.

Summary: I have as well:

rfkill 

pcie_hotplug

eeepc_laptop

modules inserted.

----------

## BillWho

HeXiLeD,

I have an Atheros in the laptop - different model, but it looks similar. 

```
09:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1702 802.11bgn Half-size Mini PCIe Card [AR9002WB-1NGCD]

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

```

Here's the dmesg output:

```
bill@laptop ~ $ dmesg|grep ath

[    6.310693] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60

[    6.310695] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[    6.310698] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[    6.310700] ath: Regpair used: 0x60

[    6.333879] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

[    6.334280] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0

```

You might want to check:

```
bill@laptop /usr/src/linux $ grep 80211 .config|grep "y\|m"

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y
```

and the card's setting:

```
bill@laptop /usr/src/linux $ grep -i ath9 .config|grep "y\|m"

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

```

----------

## HeXiLeD

It was missing the rate control algorithm 'minstrel

' in the kernel. which i though to be broadcom related only.

 ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

 # dmesg | grep ath

```
ath5k 0000:01:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

ath: Regpair used: 0x60

Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::rx

Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::tx

ath5k: phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)

```

```
[*]   Minstrel
```

```
 CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL:                                                                                                                                  

  │                                                                                                                                                            

  │ This option enables the 'minstrel' TX rate control algorithm                                                                                                   

  │                                                                                                                                                               

  │ Symbol: MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL [=y]                                                                                                                              

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                            

  │ Prompt: Minstrel                                                                                                                                                

  │   Defined at net/mac80211/Kconfig:29                                                                                                                             

  │   Depends on: NET [=y] && WIRELESS [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] && EXPER[=y]                                                                                        │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                      

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                                                            

  │       -> Wireless (WIRELESS [=y])                                                                                                                               

  │   Selects: MAC80211_HAS_RC [=y]
```

Topic is SOLVED

----------

## eccerr0r

Weird...what rate algorithm were you using before?  There must have been some rate algorithm installed... were you using the PID or were not using any rate algorithm at all? (I'd call this a menuconfig bug if it let you choose no rate algorithm at all...)

----------

## HeXiLeD

I was not using any before. On my other eepcs i had the same selection.

The current config can be see here.

----------

